# Lemon baby cardigan with very easy pattern



## Deegle

I used my trusty 'Waterwheel 890' again as a base for this. The pattern stitch on this knit is the easiest thing you could do - it's mostly stocking stitch over a 12 row repeat. For example on my right front excluding the front band I had 25 stitches to pattern and it went like this:-
ROW 1 KNIT
ROW 2 PURL
ROW 3 K3, SLIP 1 KW, TO LAST STITCH, K1
ROW 4 P1, SLIP 1 PW, PURL 3TO END
ROW 5 KNIT
ROW 6 PURL
ROW 7 KNIT
ROW 8 PURL
ROW 9 K1, SLIP 1 KW, K3, TO END
ROW 10 P3, SLIP 1 PW, TO LAST ST, P1
ROW 11 KNIT
ROW 12 PURL
I think that's right but it was not written down, you get the idea anyway, I hope!


----------



## bokemom

That's so cute, the stitch pattern really makes it pop.


----------



## jeannesmom

Love it and I am going to give it a try!


----------



## gramknits

It's beautiful and so well done! I love everything about this little sweater!


----------



## FiberQueen

It is beautiful!


----------



## dianes1717

I love that pattern. What is KW and PW? More specifically what is the "W"?


----------



## katanamama

Adorable.


----------



## JanetH

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sukiesue

Pretty! Well done!


----------



## pamgillies1

Very pretty.


----------



## mamaseeta1948

What a beautifully knitted baby sweater. It's perfect!


----------



## Deegle

dianes1717 said:


> I love that pattern. What is KW and PW? More specifically what is the "W"?


Sorry, I wrote it as I knit it - KW is knitwise and PW is purlwise or ways whichever way you say it!


----------



## Beverooni

So precious!!


----------



## Nelly 58

Gorgeous


----------



## Swiss Miss

Deegle said:


> I used my trusty 'Waterwheel 890' again as a base for this. The pattern stitch on this knit is the easiest thing you could do - it's mostly stocking stitch over a 12 row repeat. For example on my right front excluding the front band I had 25 stitches to pattern and it went like this:-
> ROW 1 KNIT
> ROW 2 PURL
> ROW 3 K3, SLIP 1 KW, TO LAST STITCH, K1
> ROW 4 P1, SLIP 1 PW, PURL 3TO END
> ROW 5 KNIT
> ROW 6 PURL
> ROW 7 KNIT
> ROW 8 PURL
> ROW 9 K1, SLIP 1 KW, K3, TO END
> ROW 10 P3, SLIP 1 PW, TO LAST ST, P1
> ROW 11 KNIT
> ROW 12 PURL
> I think that's right but it was not written down, you get the idea anyway, I hope!


I knew right off it was one of your knits! They are always so precise, neat and beautifully knit. Gorgeous as always. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GreatMary

Deegle said:


> I used my trusty 'Waterwheel 890' again as a base for this. The pattern stitch on this knit is the easiest thing you could do - it's mostly stocking stitch over a 12 row repeat. For example on my right front excluding the front band I had 25 stitches to pattern and it went like this:-
> ROW 1 KNIT
> ROW 2 PURL
> ROW 3 K3, SLIP 1 KW, TO LAST STITCH, K1
> ROW 4 P1, SLIP 1 PW, PURL 3TO END
> ROW 5 KNIT
> ROW 6 PURL
> ROW 7 KNIT
> ROW 8 PURL
> ROW 9 K1, SLIP 1 KW, K3, TO END
> ROW 10 P3, SLIP 1 PW, TO LAST ST, P1
> ROW 11 KNIT
> ROW 12 PURL
> I think that's right but it was not written down, you get the idea anyway, I hope!


I absolutely LOVE this little sweater and your work is beautiful!!

However, I am confused by the directions for the stitch pattern.
In Row 4, Sl 1KW, to the last stitch....do what 'to the last stitch'? (Same question in Row 10.)
In Row 5, Sl 1 PW, Purl 3to end...same question.

I assume there are repeats??

I would really like to try this but I am not sure what to do. (Is Waterwheel 890 a pattern name or a machine name??)


----------



## FLStephanie

Beautiful


----------



## dianes1717

Deegle said:


> Sorry, I wrote it as I knit it - KW is knitwise and PW is purlwise or ways whichever way you say it!


Thank you. It makes perfect sense and I should have been able to figure it out, but brain is still sleepy.


----------



## njbetsy

bokemom said:


> That's so cute, the stitch pattern really makes it pop.


----------



## Deegle

GreatMary said:


> I absolutely LOVE this little sweater and your work is beautiful!!
> 
> However, I am confused by the directions for the stitch pattern.
> In Row 4, Sl 1KW, to the last stitch....do what 'to the last stitch'? (Same question in Row 10.)
> In Row 5, Sl 1 PW, Purl 3to end...same question.
> 
> I assume there are repeats??
> 
> I would really like to try this but I am not sure what to do. (Is Waterwheel 890 a pattern name or a machine name??)


Sorry, continue pattern to last stitch.


----------



## Rainebo

bokemom said:


> That's so cute, the stitch pattern really makes it pop.


Totally agree! :sm24:


----------



## JoRae

So cute, a lovely pattern and color. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Naneast

Beautiful sweater. :sm24:


----------



## Bobglory

Beautiful!


----------



## kponsw

Very cute!


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

That's very pretty. I love that color of yellow. What is Waterwheel 890? Is there a written pattern for this Sweater?

Thank you.


----------



## Deegle

GrannieAnnie F said:


> That's very pretty. I love that color of yellow. What is Waterwheel 890? Is there a written pattern for this Sweater?
> 
> Thank you.


It's a very old pattern and there is a link to it at the bottom of the page below
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531978-5.html


----------



## AnnWithAPlan

Thank you very much!


----------



## mcmanusp

So sweet! Love those buttons!


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Beautiful! I love yellow for babies!


----------



## mopa2282

Very nice cardigan.


----------



## SallyJ

Adorable cardigan! What size did you make?


----------



## chicky721

Adorable. ????????


----------



## ljf

Beautiful.


----------



## kathleenTC

Love your sweater - especially the color.


----------



## whitetail

Very pretty


----------



## JeanneW

Well done!


----------



## sheilaeite

It's beautiful.


----------



## inisfada

Beautiful job! Thanks for the info on the pattern used!


----------



## sue4235

Beautiful xx


----------



## rujam

It's lovely.


----------



## puba763

Another gem from you . Love the way you use this base pattern with so many variations. Will this pattern look good in mint green?


----------



## puba763

Another gem from you . Love the way you use this base pattern with so many variations. Will this pattern look good in mint green?


----------



## settermom

bokemom said:


> That's so cute, the stitch pattern really makes it pop.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lobax

Very pretty!


----------



## Momvam

Adorable! I love the color and stitch detail. Lovely work.


----------



## simplyelizabeth

Sweet sweater!


----------



## Jbenn

Another really sweet sweater!


----------



## sheherazade

Wow! Simply beautiful!


----------



## dunnville89

Just as cute as all your sweaters and very happy yellow with happy smily buttons. Love it.


----------



## mizdiz

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## CBratt

Deegle said:


> I used my trusty 'Waterwheel 890' again as a base for this. The pattern stitch on this knit is the easiest thing you could do - it's mostly stocking stitch over a 12 row repeat. For example on my right front excluding the front band I had 25 stitches to pattern and it went like this:-
> ROW 1 KNIT
> ROW 2 PURL
> ROW 3 K3, SLIP 1 KW, TO LAST STITCH, K1
> ROW 4 P1, SLIP 1 PW, PURL 3TO END
> ROW 5 KNIT
> ROW 6 PURL
> ROW 7 KNIT
> ROW 8 PURL
> ROW 9 K1, SLIP 1 KW, K3, TO END
> ROW 10 P3, SLIP 1 PW, TO LAST ST, P1
> ROW 11 KNIT
> ROW 12 PURL
> I think that's right but it was not written down, you get the idea anyway, I hope!


Thank you!


----------



## judyr

Very pretty.


----------



## davislady

Beautiful


----------



## mrleese

Love it ! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Pittgirl

Adorable!


----------



## LakeHouseKnits

So Cute! and love that beautiful color.


----------



## cbjllinda

so is that a knitting machine?


----------



## Jean K

Thank you for your notes. Another very cute sweater.


----------



## Rowesmary

Nice work as always. Thank you for the stitch pattern.


----------



## knitnut1939

Love it I made a cardi with this pattern I think it was called chick pattern. in yellow also. Nice work


----------



## Ellie RD

Adorable!!


----------



## busybeesheila

Deegle said:


> I used my trusty 'Waterwheel 890' again as a base for this. The pattern stitch on this knit is the easiest thing you could do - it's mostly stocking stitch over a 12 row repeat. For example on my right front excluding the front band I had 25 stitches to pattern and it went like this:-
> ROW 1 KNIT
> ROW 2 PURL
> ROW 3 K3, SLIP 1 KW, TO LAST STITCH, K1
> ROW 4 P1, SLIP 1 PW, PURL 3TO END
> ROW 5 KNIT
> ROW 6 PURL
> ROW 7 KNIT
> ROW 8 PURL
> ROW 9 K1, SLIP 1 KW, K3, TO END
> ROW 10 P3, SLIP 1 PW, TO LAST ST, P1
> 
> I just knew this was your cardigan Ann! ............... I was right when I read the heading!!! Your cardigan is simply too gorgeous for words. I love it to bits!
> Thank you for sharing your special pattern with all of us! God bless you Ann! Sending you lots of love, Sheila
> 
> ROW 11 KNIT
> ROW 12 PURL
> I think that's right but it was not written down, you get the idea anyway, I hope!


----------



## Hazel Anne

Very pretty work.


----------



## Kensbarb

Wow! Stunning.


----------



## m3ggi3_moo

So cute!


----------



## Rescue Mom

Nicely done! ????


----------



## Charann102

Beautiful pattern! I will have to give it a try.


----------



## RandyPandy

So very sweet!


----------



## Deegle

puba763 said:


> Another gem from you . Love the way you use this base pattern with so many variations. Will this pattern look good in mint green?


I think so. I have some green myself and might give it a try. I have a third baby to knit for this year and I'm told that it will be 'gender neutral' , Lord help us!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Such a pretty color and also pattern. Well done.


----------



## migrammy

Very nice.


----------



## Lynnjmontana

Deegle said:


> I used my trusty 'Waterwheel 890' again as a base for this. The pattern stitch on this knit is the easiest thing you could do - it's mostly stocking stitch over a 12 row repeat. For example on my right front excluding the front band I had 25 stitches to pattern and it went like this:-
> ROW 1 KNIT
> ROW 2 PURL
> ROW 3 K3, SLIP 1 KW, TO LAST STITCH, K1
> ROW 4 P1, SLIP 1 PW, PURL 3TO END
> ROW 5 KNIT
> ROW 6 PURL
> ROW 7 KNIT
> ROW 8 PURL
> ROW 9 K1, SLIP 1 KW, K3, TO END
> ROW 10 P3, SLIP 1 PW, TO LAST ST, P1
> ROW 11 KNIT
> ROW 12 PURL
> I think that's right but it was not written down, you get the idea anyway, I hope!


Darling!


----------



## shirleyoboe

You do such a beautiful job on all your sweaters!


----------



## mildredL2

Beautiful cardigan! Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Islandlady49

Very cute and I love the buttons.


----------



## Knitting Nana 2

beautiful


----------



## hadley

Lovely


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful


----------



## Tove

Absolutely adorable and so beautifully made


----------



## fancythatfancythis

Looking good, Deegle! Beautiful work as always. Thanks for sharing the pattern repeats.

Nancy


----------



## marianikole

So pretty, thank you for pattern too


----------



## MaryE-B

Pretty sweater. Thanks for the stitch pattern.


----------



## grtmema

Love this . So pretty


----------



## yona

Very cute cardi.


----------



## anaswet

It is beautiful!


----------



## koudsema

This is darling! Love your creativity and thanks for sharing how it is done.


----------



## sylviaelliott

nice pattern. i will try it.


----------



## 84275

Another great cardigan


----------



## KnitWit 54

Delicately beautiful. I just love it.


----------



## Hannelore

Stunning cardigan and the pattern looks great as do the buttons. :sm24:


----------



## Maltova

It is just beautiful as are all your earlier versions. The patterns stitch is eye-catching too


----------



## Davy

Thank you for sharing this lovely stitch, and your beautiful work. I have tried it out , and passed on the instructions to my mother!
The V in the stitch does not seem to stand out as well as yours, any ideas please, if I'm doing something wrong ?
Many thanks


----------



## Jillyrich

adorable :sm24:


----------



## Deegle

Davy said:


> Thank you for sharing this lovely stitch, and your beautiful work. I have tried it out , and passed on the instructions to my mother!
> The V in the stitch does not seem to stand out as well as yours, any ideas please, if I'm doing something wrong ?
> Many thanks


Are you slipping the the stitches knitways on knit rows and purlways on purl rows? I can't think why it doesn't stand out.


----------



## charliesaunt

dianes1717 said:


> I love that pattern. What is KW and PW? More specifically what is the "W"?


I believe it is "knit ways" and "purl ways"......so slip as a knit and slip as a purl.


----------



## Davy

Thank you for your reply Deegle. I have been slipping knit wise and purl wise, so it seemed odd that my V didn't seem to stand out so much as yours. Perhaps a size larger needle than required might help. I'll try that. 
It's such an easy stitch to add some interest to the knitting. Any other easy go to stitches you have in your work bag? ???? ????


----------



## Deegle

Davy said:


> Thank you for your reply Deegle. I have been slipping knit wise and purl wise, so it seemed odd that my V didn't seem to stand out so much as yours. Perhaps a size larger needle than required might help. I'll try that.
> It's such an easy stitch to add some interest to the knitting. Any other easy go to stitches you have in your work bag? ???? ????


Maybe it depends on the yarn or how tight or loose you knit. The only other thing I can think of is if it looks better when photographed. Take a photo of yours and see if the stitch stands out more in it. 
I ave just finished not her cardigan using a combo of eyelet pattern and garter stitch rows, I'll put it up when I task a photo of it.


----------



## Davy

Ok, thank you I'll try that. I'll look forward to more pictures.!


----------



## catherina

Hi where can i get the pattern please


----------



## Jeya

Well knitted and beautiful. Love the stitch. Very effective. Will try . Thank you for sharing.
:sm24::sm24::sm24:


----------

